# Newbie:))



## vandeylove (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey all, 
Super excited to find this site yay!! I am a Make up and shopaholic! ) can't wait to get talking about all my fav products and learn about some new ones!!

xo,
Beth


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there~ -waves-


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

to the forum! have fun chatting with us all


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Beth! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to Spektra, Beth!  Have fun with all the forums have to offer!


----------

